# bennetts creek fishing report



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

people were catching some croakers, i foul hooked a small one, some were getting nice ones off shrimp, but i guess you cant go wrong with squid and bloodworms either, crabs were biting great, but small ones though, caught about 8 because a big storm was rolling in, croaker fishing seems better this year than last year. The pier is broken at the front part, but you can balance your way across to the rest of it which is hardly damaged at all, but a park ranger kicked us off. You will have to fish the boating docks which are just as good for crabbing, and better for fishing, this is where one person was catching some nice croakers


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the report. Never been there but heard of that pier. Does the park have a name?


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

your welcome, the park is called bennetts creek park


----------

